# Distance calculator ?



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

I understand the throw calculator. But how far down from the ceiling does a PJ need to hang. Looking at the Mits HC3000? I have checked their website but no info. Does the distance from the top of the screen to the ceiling vary it. I have heard the Mits needs to hang very low. Is there a website somewhere with this info?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you check this review?

It doesn't have "Lens Shift" but it does have "Digital Keystone". You will want it as low as possible to keep from using more keystone adjustment. How much keystone needed is going to depend on your throw distance and height of the pj in relation to the screen. Obviously the farther back from the screen the higher you can mount the projector without needing as much keystone correction.

Maybe someone who owns one can chime in and tell you what distances, etc. they are using.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

tango said:


> I understand the throw calculator. But how far down from the ceiling does a PJ need to hang. Looking at the Mits HC3000? I have checked their website but no info. Does the distance from the top of the screen to the ceiling vary it. I have heard the Mits needs to hang very low. Is there a website somewhere with this info?


Generally that info is in the instruction manual and is shown as a table for various projection distances..

The drop down from the ceiling is determined by...

1. projected image size
2. distance from projector to screen..
3. the distance from top of screen to ceiling.
4. ceiling height.
5. the offset of the projector

For example...My setup is as follows

1. projected image size... 106"
2. distance from projector to screen...159"
3. distance from top of screen to ceiling...37"
4. ceiling height...10'
5. offset...8"

The drop down from the ceiling to the centre line of the lens is 29"..

The offset will vary, depending on projection distance and image size..


----------

